# Cat food as burley



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

So years ago, I used to get tinned cat food, punch a few holes in it, thread on some string and then chuck it off the bank whilst I fished in order to provide burley. More often than not, it came up mangled to bits (by crabs) and I've no idea whether it helped my fish results or not.

I'm contemplating trying this off the yak, get some heavy fishing line and hang the tin off the side and let the bobbing of the kayak and the current slowly break it down and leach into the water column.

Does anything think this would or would not be a good way of burleying? I've already thought about the possibility of a bitey swallowing the thing and taking off - hence the use of fishing line rather than rope to attach it to the yak


----------



## bambam (Feb 6, 2010)

would be worth a go, what's to lose?

I can certainly vouch for its use as a crab bait,, have used it many a time in my pots


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I used some once in my crab pots, then all I caught in that river (even in the crab pots) was catfish :shock:


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

works in fresh and salt ..been doing it for 20 years...great to get livies for a hopeless livie catcher like me...handfulla pellets helps


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Ditto Johnny. I have used Cat food and kibbles as burley. Works a treat for bringing the livies swarming round your yak


----------



## tezarity (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll give it a crack once the weather warms up a bit more.

It sounds so bizare it may just work =)

Off to woolies to get me a can on whiskas


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

salticrak said:


> skip the middle man and use the cat :twisted:


Do not tempt me.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

HiRAEdd said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > skip the middle man and use the cat :twisted:
> ...


I can imagine the news paper clipping for "Fish of the Week".

Fish: Snapper
Weight: 12.6kg
Bait: Live Cat.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I used to use it as burley when fishing off the boat (still have a couple of no name cans in the garage), but get the catfood that is pilchards (or mostly pilchards). Catfood aint all the same.


----------



## tezarity (Mar 2, 2010)

This stuff isn't nearly as cheap as you may think


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I see you got the adult whiskas, does that have pictures of naked cats inside ?


----------



## tezarity (Mar 2, 2010)

keza said:


> I see you got the adult whiskas, does that have pictures of naked cats inside ?


extra saucy


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

tezarity said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I see you got the adult whiskas, does that have pictures of naked cats inside ?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------

